# Welche DB?



## filth (19. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine einfache DB  / Speicherstruktur:

- Ein Thread versucht mails zu verschicken. Bei Verbindungsausfall sollen die Mailadressen gespeichert werden, damit der Versand später efolgt.

mysql und co ist eigentlich zu viel des Guten. Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie man es schnell lösen kann? 

Danke


----------



## Niki (19. Apr 2011)

derby würd sich meiner meinung nach dafür anbieten, da musst du nur ein jar einbinden und das ding rennt. server muss dafür auch nicht laufen wenn du es im embedded modus startest.


----------



## filth (19. Apr 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Apr 2011)

H2 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ist auch embedded möglich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Apr 2011)

Nur für Email Adressen ne Datenbank? Da würds auch n textfile tun.


----------

